# RSPCA selling rescue cats through Pets at Home



## catpud

Anger as charities sell off rescue cats at giant pet superstores after years of campaigning against the sale of animals in shops | Mail Online

Home checks are not mentioned. So my understanding is that people can walk in one day, decide that they like a cat, put down an "adoption fee" and come back the next day to collect the cat.


----------



## cats galore

i've just seen this on fb and i commented on homechecks but was told that these are going to be done. i can't find anywhere where that is stated though. it simply says you can walk in, pay an adoption fee and collect the animal the next day. it's absolutely appalling


----------



## catpud

It is quite appalling. Very hypocritical on their part, and not so good for the animals either. 

If home checks were to be carried out, and they were selecting the animals carefully to ensure that only animals could cope with a higher footfall would be placed there, and kept them in a quieter area, then I could see how it would teach the wider public about rescue animals. It would also have to be run as a charity branch within the store, and I would prefer the charities rescue coordinators rather than pets at home staff to be overseeing the process. 

But then, why are pet rehoming charities teaming up with a shop that is adding to the problem. I know pets at home didn't technically sell cats and dogs before this, but the rabbit rescue situation is also extremely serious, and yet pets at home purchase these from mass breeders, give out inappropriate information or mis sex them, the rabbits have babies and there is yet another how many litters from those rabbits, stuck in three foot hutches, as the owner can't be bothered neutering after all "it's only a rabbit" is something I tend to hear a lot.


----------



## Knightofalbion

This can't be right surely?


----------



## Calvine

My friend works p/t in Pets at Home and about 12 months ago they received a 'directive' from R$PCA to say that customers wishing to rehome pets via Pets at Home noticeboard could only do so if there was NO CHARGE. Even if the rehomer had paid to vaccinate a litter of kittens (and had documentary proof) they were NOT allowed to charge a penny as it was 'against R$PCA policy'. As far as I know this did not apply to Gumtree or postcards in shop windows etc. I told my friend that this was ridiculous as freebies quite often ended up in the wrong hands. This is not hearsay, I heard it first-hand from a friend who is still working there and the same ruling applies. Customers are not allowed to charge a 'rehoming fee'. One rule for one and one for another methinks!!
i have visited the local store, and yes, their board has a notice to this effect.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

I would take anything written in the Daily Mail with a huge pinch of salt....


----------



## Calvine

RSPCA: Charity signs ground-breaking deal to boost animal welfare

Not just the Daily Getsmuchworse talking about it.


----------



## Katescaninetherapy

Hi - I do a lot of work with the RSPCA and homechecks are carried out. They have dogs that visit the store as well but again homechecks are always carried out.

I'm not the biggest fan of pets at home but if it raises awareness of adopting animals it cant be a bad thing.


----------



## ForeverHome

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I would take anything written in the Daily Mail with a huge pinch of salt....


Wholeheartedly agree with this comment - that said I wouldn't trust the RSPCA much, either.

To take cats that have lost their home and loved ones, or been neglected, and put them into a noisy smelly shop where dogs are allowed, full of strangers, would be absolutely against any sensible animal welfare. I do hope this is the Mail's usual exaggeration, maybe they place kittens born in their care in a pet shop to be sold?


----------



## ForeverHome

Calvine said:


> RSPCA: Charity signs ground-breaking deal to boost animal welfare
> 
> Not just the Daily Getsmuchworse talking about it.


Thanks - straight away that puts a slightly different angle on it than multitudes of animals in cages left in the care of the pet shop staff and poked and prodded by every passing child.


----------



## catpud

Ok slightly clearer. I think I can agree with this a little more if home checks are carried out. It does help raise awareness among people who otherwise might not think about re homing. 

I still think it is a little hypocritical, especially with rabbits and piggies when pets at home are currently buying in these animals from mass breeders. A lot of the animals brought in store end up in a rescue centre so pets at home are major contributors to the issue in the first place, to then say that they support rescue while still carrying on in the same way is a bit :thumbdown:


----------



## jaycee05

My local petsathome only advertise cats that are free to good homes, you cant advertise, any for sale, I rescued some kittens last year and asked if I could advertise on their notice board, I was just asking for cost of worming and flea treatment as I had paid for those, but wasn't allowed to,


----------



## cats galore

catpud said:


> Ok slightly clearer. I think I can agree with this a little more if home checks are carried out. It does help raise awareness among people who otherwise might not think about re homing.
> 
> I still think it is a little hypocritical,* especially with rabbits and piggies when pets at home are currently buying in these animals from mass breeders*. A lot of the animals brought in store end up in a rescue centre so pets at home are major contributors to the issue in the first place, to then say that they support rescue while still carrying on in the same way is a bit :thumbdown:


and they are brought in from abroad too


----------



## StormyThai

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I would take anything written in the Daily Mail with a huge pinch of salt....


As much as I agree, this is very much true. The RSPCA have been teamed up with [email protected] for over a year now, in fact they were already in partnership when the Spanish rabbit "trial" was run :thumbdown:


----------



## simplysardonic

I don't agree with them bringing rescue animals, often traumatised, into a busy shop environment where there will be dogs & screaming children, it would be much better to have noticeboards showcasing the animals for adoption.


----------



## Bloodraine5252

Not really surprised. Pet Smart do the same in america. I felt really sorry for the cats as there was quite a lot living in the same pens with not very much space.


----------



## catpud

simplysardonic said:


> I don't agree with them bringing rescue animals, often traumatised, into a busy shop environment where there will be dogs & screaming children, it would be much better to have noticeboards showcasing the animals for adoption.


It would make more sense, but from what I can tell the animals are not going to be on display in store as such, there is going to be a living room type area where the rescue charities will talk to people about pet ownership and adoption, and bring pets in to see the people.


----------



## Calvine

jaycee05 said:


> My local petsathome only advertise cats that are free to good homes, you cant advertise, any for sale, I rescued some kittens last year and asked if I could advertise on their notice board, I was just asking for cost of worming and flea treatment as I had paid for those, but wasn't allowed to,


It's not just your *local* one jaycee, it's all of them, R$PCA have written to Pets at Home and told them they cannot have pets for sale on their notice boards...I posted the same earlier...even if you have paid for the first vaccination, they have to be FREE so quite likely they will get snapped up for dog bait etc. But they don't stop Gumtree ads. It is quite illogical.


----------



## LouLatch

I saw this in the paper this morning. 

Its just disgusting!!!! I really cant believe they are doing this. The RSPCA have a lot to answer for but Battersea and CP!!???

It really upsets me how backwards things are going and the poor animals that will suffer because of it.

I get the whole promoting rescueing but there are better ways to go about it.

I don't use a [email protected] as I don't want to give them money. Theres a quote about animal welfare being more important than profit!!! Its a joke!!!!!


----------



## tinamary

I am disgusted by this and pets at home letting people advetise animals free to a good home. No animal should be free to a good home because there are too many not so good homes out there. 

I would like to know where all the money the RSPCA have raised from little old ladies bequests gone. They must have had enough to spay and neuter all the pets in britain free. 

I wont use pets at home


----------



## moonstone

I am not surpised at anything that rspca dotheir income has dropped sharpley mainly due to the fact that they no longer care about animal welfare only getting as much money as they canthey see this as a way of raising funds at the expense of the poor pet's that have been placed in their care for rehomingbeing shut in a cage and pawed at by unscrupulous member's o the public will hardly do these often traumatised animal's any good
I think the selling of rescue pet's is disgusting and shameful and a step back and slap in the face for every small rescue that work tirelessly to save pet's and rehome them and yes rspca do sometimes homecheck but how many of these end up being sold again on Gumtree/freeads/preloved
I have also heard that Cats protection are considering joining up with P & H toolets hope they see sense and decide not to


----------



## Rainbow79

Don't get it, you don't want people to be able to buy a pet, you don't want people to breed them, where exactly are people supposed to get a pet from if you couldn't buy or breed them? And don't say rescue centres, cus first off what happens when they run out, and second, not everybody wants a pet that's got no known background, no pedigree, that their the second/third/fourth owner of and is already months/years old so they've missed out on the baby stage. So where do people go to get their pets? Just curious, cus everyone seems intent on pushing for adoption, but rescue as the only choice would be awful. How wold you like to only have one supermarket choice and didn't like what they sold?


----------



## tinamary

Rainbow I think what people object to is the fact that these poor animals are being sold in pet shops. People campaigned so hard to stop this. We are not sure if these animals are going to get a proper homecheck. We have a problem in this country with too many animals needing home and being bred withought care of the youngsters fate. 

I myself would like to see an end to breeders with lots of dogs kept in poor conditions. Puppy farms as they are sometimes reffered to. My dog Tilly is the result of a backstreet breeder with no regard for the puppies. She was born with problems. Breeders need to have tighter controls but as you say we do need puppies and kittens but in a regulated way. 

Thr RSPCA have managed to ruin their own reputation by their actions over the years. It is scarey that if they are going to be no more then who is going to care what happens to animals in the future. It seems as if animal welfare is going backwards.


----------



## havoc

I can only assume the RSPCA can dictate to [email protected] because a shop selling animals relies on the RSPCA not causing them a problem. It's an unholy alliance in my opinion, the RSPCA get space in [email protected] to push their animals and in return [email protected] don't get looked at too closely. They have absolutely no power over advertising in general.


----------



## Rainbow79

tinamary said:


> Rainbow I think what people object to is the fact that these poor animals are being sold in pet shops. People campaigned so hard to stop this. We are not sure if these animals are going to get a proper homecheck. We have a problem in this country with too many animals needing home and being bred withought care of the youngsters fate.
> 
> I myself would like to see an end to breeders with lots of dogs kept in poor conditions. Puppy farms as they are sometimes reffered to. My dog Tilly is the result of a backstreet breeder with no regard for the puppies. She was born with problems. Breeders need to have tighter controls but as you say we do need puppies and kittens but in a regulated way.
> 
> Thr RSPCA have managed to ruin their own reputation by their actions over the years. It is scarey that if they are going to be no more then who is going to care what happens to animals in the future. It seems as if animal welfare is going backwards.


Fair do's I don't want to see puppies coming from puppy farms and places like that, its horrible, and they need stamping out. But what I don't get is where people are going to go find a puppy (or any type of pet) if nobody is allowed to breed them, as it seems people here don't want to see any bred at all! Presumably the Rspca aren't going to put puppies and kittens in pet shop glass tanks like they used to do though? Mind, don't they do that still in Harrods? So it can't be illegal


----------



## simplysardonic

Rainbow79 said:


> *Don't get it, you don't want people to be able to buy a pet, you don't want people to breed them, where exactly are people supposed to get a pet from if you couldn't buy or breed them*?


I (& many others on the forum) don't think there's anything wrong with _good_ breeders, who are doing it the right way, rather than the profitable, lazy way, or en masse in factory farms.

Sadly the majority of breeders fall into the latter category.



Rainbow79 said:


> And don't say rescue centres, cus first off what happens when they run out, and second, not everybody wants a pet that's got no known background, no pedigree, that their the second/third/fourth owner of and is already months/years old so they've missed out on the baby stage. So where do people go to get their pets? Just curious, cus everyone seems intent on pushing for adoption, but rescue as the only choice would be awful. *How wold you like to only have one supermarket choice and didn't like what they sold?*


And here lies the problem, people comparing living animals to groceries, what a shocking attitude :nonod: owning animals isn't a right, it's a priviledge


----------



## catpud

Rainbow I don't think anybody on here has said that they are against all breeding.  I support ethical small scale breeding when done properly and with the animals health and welfare at the forefront. 

I don't however like seeing mass breeding of ANY animal - cat's, dogs, rabbits or rodents. Yet another reason why I generally dislike large chain stores and can only support a very limited number of pet shops.

Most chain pet shops buy in their animals from "rodent farms" these are a lot like puppy farms. The animals are kept in small tubs, overcrowded, little to no human contact except somebody picking them up to put in a box ready for shipping to a shop to be sold. Their food and water systems (usually water bottles on the outside of the tub, and a feeder on top of the tub that allows food to go into a bowl, and holds enough for several days supply) mean that even then people don't have to go into the animals cage. 

The second issue that people usually have with pet shops is how easy it is to walk in and purchase an animal on impulse with no research. Anybody can walk in, think ooo that looks cute, purchase an animal with the cheapest and completely unsuitable accommodation available in the pet shop and walk back out, only to then realise that actually the animal takes too much work and gives it to a rescue. Some pet shops make it harder, but it is not ideal.

Those cute tiny pet rabbits in store? They should live for around 10 years and need at least a 6 foot hutch with permanent access to an 8 by 4 run. They also need to live in pairs, be neutered, and have yearly vaccinations. Because of inbreeding and breeding with no thought about health, they may need regular dental work. How many pet shops tell people about this when they walk in and buy a rabbit because their child thinks it looks cute? 

What about hamsters? How many pet shops sell 80cm by 50cm cages suitable for them? Most are lucky to go home to a cage that is 30cm in length. Or rats, what about the ones sold singly, kept on saw dust in glorified hamster cages?

Not all pet shops are the same, some do care, but the amount that have the animals welfare in the front of their minds are very limited. Some pet shops will make it harder for somebody to purchase an animal, and quality of advice can vary from branch to branch in chain shops also. But even so, its enough for somebody to check the boxes and walk out in the majority of pet shops, and this contributes to the rescue situation being the way that it is. Those are my main gripes with pet shops, it's just to easy to purchase an animal, and they support mass breeding in a lot of cases.


----------



## Colette

I am disgusted. Quite honestly disgusted.



> Both Pets at Home and the RSPCA have a strong interest in happy and healthy pets.


Seriously???

Pets at home who buy in mass produced animals from rodent farms; sell to any idiot with cash; stock aisles full of crap foods, dangerous toys and cages that are far, far too small; can't even manage to keep their animals healthy, in good condition or be sure of their sex; encourage impulse buying and purchasing animals as childrens pets.......... the list is endless. PAH don't give a mass produced rats a**e about animals being happy or healthy - the only thing they care about is £££



> Giving the right advice to potential owners, and only ensuring pets are rehomed to those that can take care of them are at the heart of both organisations' aims


Frankly I don't trust pets at home staff to sit the right way on a toilet, let alone advise on animal care or only home to suitable people.



> At Pets at Home, we are passionate about pets and their welfare is our top priority


Laughable - see examples above re intensive farming, impulse buying, crap products, etc....



> Were also dedicated to promoting responsible pet ownership and take great care in helping customers make the right decision when considering bringing a new pet into their family, so that lifelong homes are established


Since when did responsible ownership mean impulse buying from a pet shop? How can anyone claim that wandering into a pet shop and buying a cute furry animal (even with a days wait) is likely to produce lifelong homes?

I am beyond appalled. By teaming up with pets at home, these charities are effectively condoning small animal farming / irresponsible breeding, impulse buying, the sale of live animals in pet shops etc. *Some of the very reasons that we are in this rescue crisis in the first place!!!*


----------



## havoc

> I am beyond appalled. By teaming up with pets at home, these charities are effectively condoning small animal farming / irresponsible breeding, impulse buying, the sale of live animals in pet shops etc.


This sums up what I find so disturbing. The arrangement will give the impression that the RSPCA backs every aspect of [email protected] across the board.


----------



## StormyThai

Colette said:


> I am beyond appalled. By teaming up with pets at home, these charities are effectively condoning small animal farming / irresponsible breeding, impulse buying, the sale of live animals in pet shops etc. *Some of the very reasons that we are in this rescue crisis in the first place!!!*


Those were my thoughts when I first heard about the RSPCA joining [email protected]



> The pet shop can't possibly be sourcing from rodent farms considering they are partners with the RSPCA...


I would place a bet that I will hear the above quote in the near future :nonod:


----------



## Calvine

tinamary said:


> I am disgusted by this and pets at home letting people advetise animals free to a good home. No animal should be free to a good home because there are too many not so good homes out there.
> 
> I would like to know where all the money the RSPCA have raised from little old ladies bequests gone. They must have had enough to spay and neuter all the pets in britain free.
> 
> I wont use pets at home


tinamary...it is NOT a case of P at H _letting_ customers advertise free pets. The point I made is that R$PCA *will not allow* customers to charge for any pets they (the customers) try to rehome on P and H noticeboard. They have to be free. It is OK for R$PCA to charge a 'rehoming fee' but not for customers who may have paid out money to vaccinate a litter of kittens. The hypocrisy is staggering.  And re your question about where the money goes, much is wasted on prosecuting the same little old ladies who would normally be likely to leave them their houses. And I believe Gavin Grant was on about £150k.


----------



## Calvine

Rainbow79 said:


> Don't get it, you don't want people to be able to buy a pet, you don't want people to breed them, where exactly are people supposed to get a pet from if you couldn't buy or breed them? And don't say rescue centres, cus first off what happens when they run out, and second, not everybody wants a pet that's got no known background, no pedigree, that their the second/third/fourth owner of and is already months/years old so they've missed out on the baby stage. So where do people go to get their pets? Just curious, cus everyone seems intent on pushing for adoption, but rescue as the only choice would be awful. How wold you like to only have one supermarket choice and didn't like what they sold?


The forum is not anti-breeders...there are several breeders here who are very well-respected. It's just the hypocrisy of the R$PCA using a pet shop to rehome pets (not sure which pets will be involved tbh) for a substantial 'rehoming fee' when the general public is not allowed to try to rehome their pets thro the same pet shop's notice board UNLESS THERE IS NO CHARGE. And they had always given the impression that they disapproved of pet shops selling actual pets.


----------



## havoc

> The point I made is that *R$PCA will not allow *customers to charge for any pets they (the customers) try to rehome on P and H noticeboard. They have to be free.


The RSPCA have no legal power to dictate what [email protected] (or any retail business)allow on their own notice boards. If [email protected] are claiming this is an RSPCA 'ruling' then they are telling porkies.


----------



## Calvine

havoc said:


> The RSPCA have no legal power to dictate what [email protected] (or any retail business)allow on their own notice boards. If [email protected] are claiming this is an RSPCA 'ruling' then they are telling porkies.


Havoc...they are not telling untruths...my friend has worked there p/t now for 10 years (lucky thing) and she was informed of this by the manager. I will ask her if she thinks the manager was lying. I know that they do not want people advertising on their boards what the shop sells...aquaria, cat beds, dog kennels etc. as it would effectively be aking money away from the store. But they do not sell cats and dogs which can therefore go on the board. BUT THEY HAVE TO BE FREE. I wonder if R$PCA will try to sell their new pet food there?


----------



## havoc

It is shop policy, not a 'requirement'. The line that's being fed to staff may well be that it's the RSPCA but if so then it is an agreement which has been reached at a slightly higher level than your friend's manager. Shop staff pass on what they're told. What each party gains from such an agreement we can only surmise.


----------



## Pandorawarlord

the rspca had talks with Defra while the animal wefare bill was being created and suddenly they appeared as Defra's source to police the bill.Since which many decent shops,breeders & rescues have been closed by the rspca.
This is all about £££ & power and I suspect like alot of people including vets & solicitors, [email protected] became afraid that the rspca would discredit them and ruin their business so have complied with the wishes of the rspca.

just google in people against the rspca I think alot of you will be even more shocked at their antics but things can only change if peole do something about them.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Sum up my local PAH....not very big area, with card on front giving information and welfare details. The last line was saying that this particular breed is very gregarious and needs to live in pairs......inside was ONE rabbit.


----------



## Indiandpuppy

I think its good! has anyone actually been, they are not 'selling' them, its like a mini adoption center in the back of the store and they home check :001_smile:


----------



## StormyThai

Calvine said:


> Havoc...they are not telling untruths...my friend has worked there p/t now for 10 years (lucky thing) and she was informed of this by the manager. I will ask her if she thinks the manager was lying. I know that they do not want people advertising on their boards what the shop sells...aquaria, cat beds, dog kennels etc. as it would effectively be aking money away from the store. But they do not sell cats and dogs which can therefore go on the board. BUT THEY HAVE TO BE FREE. I wonder if R$PCA will try to sell their new pet food there?


I can guarantee that your friend will not have the whole truth...only certain staff are allowed that privileged...the rest are given the script. That way [email protected] can control the "whistle blowers" so to speak.


----------



## Sparkle22

I don't see the problem really.

Most rescue centres keep the animals up for adoption in barren cages or glass boxes with little stimulation anyway, how different is a cage in a shop...?
Either situation is stressful for them unless they are being fostered but plenty of rescues don't operate in that way. 

Rescue centres are often difficult to get to, often, people don't even know where there local one is. 

If I wanted another dog or a cat I wouldn't be able to go to my local rescue, it's too far away and it's in a not easily accessible area, I don't drive so that's an issue in itself. 

If the animals are in pah adoption section then maybe people who would have bought a cat or dog from a breeder or a puppy farmed free ad one might fall in love with a rescue and adopt them instead? 
How can that be a bad thing?

If cats protection, battersea etc always home check then it's probably the same rules in to adopt pah as it would be from the main rescue as the store is effectively just offering up space for the charity.


----------



## havoc

> I don't see the problem really.
> 
> Most rescue centres keep the animals up for adoption in barren cages or glass boxes with little stimulation anyway, how different is a cage in a shop...?


The difference here is an unholy alliance between the RSPCA and [email protected] Nowhere else do you get the RSPCA showing implied approval by using the premises for their benefit in such a public manner.


----------



## Sparkle22

Well, personally, I think anything that helps make homes for rescues more likely is a good thing and I think this will do just that.

The rspca doesn't really have the best track record for welfare, they never have, so I don't think their implied approval of pet shops by using pah premises means all that much really. 

I'm sure I heard something dodgy recently about cats protection aswell but can't remember what it was.


----------



## Colette

It may, if it all works perfectly (I have my doubts) help the rescue situation for dogs and cats.

My objection is that by teaming up with PAH these charities are condoning intensive, irresponsible breeding, and irresponsible care and selling of small animals.

Does the rescue crisis not matter when its rats and rabbits at risk???

Edited to add - I would personally have no objection to this in any pet supply store that does NOT sell animals. Or if PAH stopped selling animals and just did this instead. I don't like the hypocrisy and double standards of PAH, or the condoning of such anti-animal behaviour by the RSPCA.


----------



## Rainbow79

Sorry for dragging this thread back up, but I was in pets @home today ( see if I could spot these rspca places but no luck) and thought of this thread. As I was wandering around the cages they sell are pretty small (very small in some cases!), much smaller than what the rspca state. Now, if they say to get a rabbit or whatever from us, cage must be, for arguments sake, say 4 x 3, and the shop only has cages 2 x 2, surely one is contradicting the other? So they would have to sell cages according to the guidelines of their co-partner? And surely that would be a good plus point for having them join up with pets @home? Just a thought.


----------



## catpud

Rainbow79 said:


> Sorry for dragging this thread back up, but I was in pets @home today ( see if I could spot these rspca places but no luck) and thought of this thread. As I was wandering around the cages they sell are pretty small (very small in some cases!), much smaller than what the rspca state. Now, if they say to get a rabbit or whatever from us, cage must be, for arguments sake, say 4 x 3, and the shop only has cages 2 x 2, surely one is contradicting the other? So they would have to sell cages according to the guidelines of their co-partner? And surely that would be a good plus point for having them join up with pets @home? Just a thought.


you would think that they would have to sell cages relating to the guidelines wouldn't you? However pets at home and the RSPCA have had joint literature out for a while, it still doesn't stop pets at home selling the wrong cages.

If we take rabbits for instance - they should live in pairs, and have at least a 6 ft by 2 ft hutch PLUS permanent access to an 8 by 4 run - pets at home stopped selling their largest hutches a while ago, and still sell 3 or 4 foot hutches. When you listen to the advice they are dishing out when they sell rabbits - they don't mention vaccinations, neutering or access to a run, and will happily sell a 4 foot hutch and a single rabbit (I admit this is the branches that I have seen, and I have not seen many)

Hopefully the partnership makes them change their ways, but we will wait and see on that one because I am not convinced that it will happen. It is a fair point though, and in the best situation this would be the case - the RSPCA wouldn't rehome rabbits to you if you were planning on sticking them in a 4 foot hutch so why should their partner?


----------



## havoc

> However pets at home and the RSPCA have had joint literature out for a while, it still doesn't stop pets at home selling the wrong cages.


And it doesn't stop people thinking those cages are OK. They must be if the RSPCA are 'resident' on the premises mustn't they?


----------



## Colette

All part of the problem imo. I'm pretty sure they don't sell a single hutch or cage suitable for regular rabbits, let alone the giants they also sell. Their indoor cages are far too small for either rabbits or guinea pigs. They don't stock a single decent hamster cage, most are less than half the recommended minimum, the only thing suitable is a single rat cage. They stock a wide range of crap foods for various species, and whilst I applaud them for not stocking choke chains, shock collars or (now) dog whisperer books they still stock plenty of other books giving bad advice as well as spray collars. 

All of which will now at least appear to be endorsed by the biggest animal welfare charity in the country.


----------



## havoc

> All of which will now at least appear to be endorsed by the biggest animal welfare charity in the country


Exactly. It's what I mean by an 'unholy alliance'.


----------



## Gordi

catpud said:


> Anger as charities sell off rescue cats at giant pet superstores after years of campaigning against the sale of animals in shops | Mail Online
> 
> Home checks are not mentioned. So my understanding is that people can walk in one day, decide that they like a cat, put down an "adoption fee" and come back the next day to collect the cat.


Such a contradiction of everything they stand for.


----------



## Rainbow79

Colette said:


> All part of the problem imo. I'm pretty sure they don't sell a single hutch or cage suitable for regular rabbits, let alone the giants they also sell. Their indoor cages are far too small for either rabbits or guinea pigs. They don't stock a single decent hamster cage, most are less than half the recommended minimum, the only thing suitable is a single rat cage. They stock a wide range of crap foods for various species, and whilst I applaud them for not stocking choke chains, shock collars or (now) dog whisperer books they still stock plenty of other books giving bad advice as well as spray collars.
> 
> All of which will now at least appear to be endorsed by the biggest animal welfare charity in the country.


Choke and shock collars, I can understand and don't agree with, but what's so bad about the spray ones? They don't harm the dog, and they work! A farmer I know uses one for her refuses-to recall working sheepdog, and plenty of people stop their dogs barking incessently with them!


----------



## Papirats

I think the question is whether you want to use an aversive tool like that on your dog. Personally I try to stick to positive reinforcement and force free training, and there's no doubt that putting a spray collar on a dog is forcing it to put up with something aversive as they simply can't get away from it.
They didn't work on our Corgi (years ago, before I learnt about force free training), so we taught him a "shush" command instead - no force or positive punishment (which is what the spray would be) needed.
I still believe it's personal choice, I just choose to focus on giving my dogs positive experiences to help them learn


----------

